# Mantis waterless wash



## Ryan Hughes (Jun 15, 2009)

http://www.jmldirect.com/viewindex.asp?article_id=mantis&changecurrency=GBP

Just seen this on an advert on tv, it looks to me as its a quik detailer spray.


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

maybe worth trying, doubt its going to remove the swirls like it shows on the video, for the price of that stuff you can buy the better stuff for few quid more.


----------



## Lewis-D (Dec 22, 2009)

just seen the advert on TV.... looks like a scratch magnet!


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

£10 a bottle too...


----------



## mk4gtiturbo (Jun 16, 2009)

Lewis-D said:


> just seen the advert on TV.... looks like a scratch magnet!


Maybe that's why they produce this as well

http://www.jmldirect.com/Mantis-Scratch-Remover-PM4203/


----------



## johnnyc (Nov 18, 2008)

yup just seen this aswell. looks like a cheaper version of greased lighting


----------



## DIESEL DAVE (Jul 26, 2007)

Can`t be blamed for jumping on the `waterless wash` band wagon, the question is how efficient and cost effective it is against the competition?


----------



## DGK (Jun 30, 2010)

Would be interested in this stuff, spotted it at the local poundstretcher recently, no price on it though. Will probably investigate again soon and take a punt if it's cheap.


----------



## willskoda (Jun 7, 2010)

I'm with you DGK


----------



## s7even (Jul 4, 2010)

£9.99 .....


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

s7even said:


> £9.99 .....


which i posted earlier


----------



## DGK (Jun 30, 2010)

Would be surprised if it's £9.99 in Poundstretcher. It's placed amongst all the 99p 'Astonish' stuff, and without seeing the oh-so "impressive" video, the average punter probably wouldn't fork out a tenner on something just to "wash" their car with. 

If I get chance I'll nip to the store tomorrow and report back.


----------



## SteveOC (May 26, 2007)

johnnyc said:


> yup just seen this aswell. looks like a cheaper version of greased lighting


Looks to me like a 500-600ml bottle for £9.99 whereas Greased Lightning Showroom Shine (if that is the product you are referring to) was on offer at what amounted to £10 litre the other day.
So I'd say it was a lot more expensive.

Steve O.


----------



## mastic (Aug 5, 2010)

Seen it in ASDA yesterday and was curious but still a newb so left alone lol


----------



## gazzi123 (Jul 5, 2010)

SCRATCH CITY - near enough same as a detailer - i bet of you detailed your car to remove 99% imperfections and 5days later used this to clean your paint i bet all your hard work would go to waste - might aswell rub grit into your paintwork lol (i personally dont think its designed for detailing enthusiast - more towards people who cant be botherd with the snow foam/jet was/2BM + exspensive shamppo/polish + waxes)

but everyone has their own preference


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

Just seen the advert for this :lol:


----------



## Guest (Aug 15, 2010)

This stuff is in my local tesco....


----------



## uruk hai (Apr 5, 2009)

johnnyc said:


> yup just seen this aswell. looks like a cheaper version of greased lighting


If you shop around you can get about 2 ltr's of Showroom shine, spray and shine, pro shine and similar products for less than £30 incl P&P !

Anyone know how much you get in each bottle of Mantis, I cant find anywhere that tells you the quantity ?


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

T4RFY said:


> This stuff is in my local tesco....


They have Tescos in wick? :doublesho


----------



## DGK (Jun 30, 2010)

Nipped into Poundstretcher earlier, it is £9.99 in there. Quite surprising. Left it alone, came home and washed the car with my AG stuff


----------



## Guest (Aug 15, 2010)

alan_mcc said:


> They have Tescos in wick? :doublesho


I don't live in wick :thumb:

But yes wick and thurso have tesco,do you have a tesco where you are?


----------



## absolute (Jan 19, 2010)

I just had a look at the promo video. Scariest thing i've seen since texas chainsaw massacre. 

If you stay in a flat
If you have underground parking constraints or similar
If you're touring or going to a show
If there is a hosepipe ban
...surely the only valid reasons you would take the risk with this stuff.


----------

